# DANGER ZONE - BASE VISIT BALDONNEL (IRELAND)



## Danger Zone (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi all,

The Danger Zone - Military Aviation Photo Gallery has been updated!!!!
www.danger-zone.fotografeert.nl

Additions this time:

*- Base visit Baldonnel 22 september 2005*






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Have a look and enjoy!

Any comments or questions? Feel free to mail me or just sign my guestbook.

Best regards,

Rob Hendriks


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 19, 2005)

This feels more like the advertisement for your own website, so I think this forum is the better one, not the General Gallery.


----------

